# Autorotation In Home Screen In Roms



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Don't know of this is easy or hard. for the devs out there I actually prefer the stock launchers that you put in your roms. What I am asking for is if it is possible to include rotation In the home screens so I don't have to get a launcher to do it. Thanks and if not it is no big deal. Just a suggestion for possible improvements.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

With the release of Awesome Sauce v10, JP used a plain Jane launcher on it, whichs works good, but it isn't very customizable. I went back to Go Launcher because it is very customizable and it does what you are looking for as far as screen rotation on the home screens. Right now I am using a touchwiz 4 theme on it which is great. I really do like the touchwiz layout but the launcher itself hasn't really been that great. Now I got the look and it works good too


----------



## suppliesidejesus (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe you can turn on launcher rotation for the default launcher in PP in the TSM parts section and in JT's vGB in the Spare Parts section. CM7 is ADW launcher by default.


----------

